# Visual Testing Has Been Disabled



## fallcone (Sep 16, 2008)

Just downloaded ATI Tools...

Getting an error:
         "Visual testing has been disabled.

         "To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable
          the monitor output of the card."

I'm using a Dell XPS m1530:
                              nVidia 8600m GT

Probably not the right place to post this. Sorry.

---Fallcone


----------



## MRCL (Sep 16, 2008)

Umm... ATI Tool with an nVidia Card?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Umm... ATI Tool with an nVidia Card?



yeah it works like a charm most times. Used it solely on my 7600GT.

Sorry fallcone I dont have the answer for this, but I will have a mod move it to the correct section!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to TPU,  Try Rivatuner as thats for NV cards.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2008)

And use proper thread titles, please.


----------

